# anyone with panic attacks done this test ?



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

I suffer from Panic disorder and am afraid it will stop me from doing this test on Tuesday


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Campbell can you tell us the name of the test?We may be able to help you a bit better if we knew what test you are taking.







BQ


----------



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

LOL can you tell I am distracted! I am going for a colonoscopy


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LOL







Yup I can tell you are a bit distracted.. but that is ok.. no worries. No one likes to do these really. So.. you are just like the rest of us.Here is some info on colonoscopies at Rudd:http://www.ruddclinic.com/colonoscopy.htmlI would definitely let them know that you have some anxiety and ask what they would suggest as far as sedation goes. They want you to be relaxed so to facillitate a good exam. Like it said there in the info, if they indeed use some sedation you will need someone to drive you home.As far as what to expect.. I have no idea because I was out cold.. ZZZZZZZZZ>>>>I had Versed only and I clocked right out with absolutely no memory of the procedure whatsoever. It felt like I blinked and ti was over.Have they discussed sedation with you yet?If they haven't, call the Clinic tomorrow and ask to speak to someone about it and/or how it is handled. Let them know you had a panic attack last time and you are hoping to avoid that this time. This way you will have the information you need. And I know I always feel better when I have information. And they will have the information they need to help this procedure go as smoothly as possible.Also, if you haven't lined up a driver to take you and bring you home... I would try to accomplish that tomorrow too.But I bet you will feel more comfortable about it after you speak to someone.So make some calls tomorrow.And of course let us know how you are doing.







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Campbell,One more link from Rudd. This is more detailed info about colonoscopies there:"What is a colonoscopy"http://www.ruddclinic.com/patientcare02.html"Colonoscopy Instructions"http://www.ruddclinic.com/patientcare03.htmlHope this helps a bit more.BQ


----------

